

Show HN: RetirementPlan.io – Financial app for do-it-yourself investors - calgaryeng
https://www.retirementplan.io

======
calgaryeng
Hi there - the app is currently in public beta, and completely free to use
while it's being built out.

I'm open to all comments & criticism... Have at it! I'm not a professional
programmer (I do this on the side) so hopefully it still stacks up.

